# Other Pythons > Blood Pythons >  Your favorite STP?

## Crazy4Herps

Bloods, Borneos, or Sumatrans?

I honestly can't decide! Out of the three, I've only owned a Borneo, but bloods and Sumatrans are gorgeous too!

----------


## Crazy4Herps

Never mind.

----------


## Jyson

I like all three of them too! Out of the three though, Bloods and black bloods are my favorite. And I am getting a blood python in about a week or so, I am sooo excited!

----------


## Crazy4Herps

> I like all three of them too! Out of the three though, Bloods and black bloods are my favorite. And I am getting a blood python in about a week or so, I am sooo excited!


Congrats!! I've got a Borneo, but I really want a blood or a Sumatran.  :Smile:  I fear this is going to be another addiction! The only problem is that these guys take up a lot more room than balls.

----------


## m00kfu

Black bloods all the way.  :Good Job:

----------


## 2kdime

I'm partial to and only keep Brongersmai. Honestly though, you CAN'T go wrong with any of them.

----------

_dragonboy4578_ (07-10-2011)

----------


## Kara

ALL of the above!!!  There's no way I could possibly make up my mind...and that is why I keep a BUNCH of EACH!  :Very Happy:

----------

_BallPythonWannaBe_ (11-29-2017),C.Marie (12-03-2017),_dragonboy4578_ (07-10-2011)

----------


## mainbutter

brongersmai no question

----------


## PiebaldFan

IM A NOOB  HERE SOO CAN SOMONE TELL ME WAT STP,VPI,AND other things mean and stand  for  :Confused:

----------


## RebelYell83

short tail python is stp,vpi is a breeder of bloods and balls

----------

PiebaldFan (07-05-2009)

----------


## sg1trogdor

I would have to say P.Curtis is the best looking.  Although I do enjoy my Breitensteini and Brongersmai.  I plan on getting a Curtis if they have any at the Anaheim show.

----------


## Crazy4Herps

> short tail python is stp,vpi is a breeder of bloods and balls


Doesn't VPI stand for Vida Preciosa International?

----------


## 2kdime

Yup!

VPI=Vida Preciosa International, which is Dave and Tracy Barker and....

NERD=New England Reptile Distributors, which is Kara Glasgow.







> Doesn't VPI stand for Vida Preciosa International?

----------


## PiebaldFan

ohhh wow i just had to ask cause it was driving me nuts lol thanks  :Salute:

----------


## file24

brongersmai and black bloods  :Good Job:   :Bowdown:

----------


## jimbravo9

I like them all but Borneos are just my personal preference.

----------


## Crazy4Herps

> I like them all but Borneos are just my personal preference.


x2  :Good Job:

----------


## mrmertz

Personally, I can't believe the Born's are trailing the Sum's. I much prefer the bolder, striking color patterns of a Borneo.

We got one of Kara's recent bloods. In a few years he's gonna be really blood red. If I can ever stop working I'll post a few pics of him. He's the wifey's baby. His name is Mr. Snippy.

----------


## YOSEF

Borneos, borneos, borneos........( but I like the Brongersmai with really dark heads too.....don't tell anyone though. lol ! ).

----------


## Anna.Sitarski

I love my borneo. He has a great personality thinking of buying him a girlfriend. Though sumatrans and bloods are lovely.

----------


## kevinb

Bloods.  :Smile: 

And NERD is the shiz!

----------


## bulldogdanny79

um... i have a borneo X with a albino blood ....

----------


## YOSEF

> Personally, I can't believe the Born's are trailing the Sum's. I much prefer the bolder, striking color patterns of a Borneo.
> 
> We got one of Kara's recent bloods. In a few years he's gonna be really blood red. If I can ever stop working I'll post a few pics of him. He's the wifey's baby. His name is Mr. Snippy.


I agree 100% !  IMO....the sumatrans can't match a sweet Borneo !

----------


## Golden Yeti

Blood all the way

----------


## Anna.Sitarski

well i said borneo and then somehow i have these two red bloods... hehe i love them too

----------


## mr.spooky

> Bloods. 
> 
> And NERD is the shiz!


one of Karas,,,,,, [IMG][/IMG]
 spooky

----------


## mainbutter

pic doesn't work

----------


## Tim Mead

IMG]http://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq11/serpentim/IMG_0460.jpg[/IMG









BORNEOS.... :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------

buddah4207 (06-01-2017),_Crazy4Herps_ (10-09-2011)

----------


## mr.spooky

hmmmmmmmm.

----------


## Lucas339

T negative!!!!

----------


## kevinb

Borns are my new fav.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk

----------

_Aedryan Methyus_ (09-28-2017)

----------


## Aedryan Methyus

I think I may have originally voted Borneo, only because I love the extreme Marbles. Overall, I don't think Borneo or Blood markings and colors come close to the Sumatrans, though...

----------


## Bluebonnet Herp

I've only kept brongersmai, but borneos have always interested me more.

----------


## Dxw425

> I think I may have originally voted Borneo, only because I love the extreme Marbles. Overall, I don't think Borneo or Blood markings and colors come close to the Sumatrans, though...


I've had yellow head sumatrans on the mind lately, i think they might be my fav. Dont tell Rambo lol

----------


## Craiga 01453

http://www.morphmarket.com/us/c/rept...pythons/126148

Man, these blackhead Sumatrans are making me want another STP....
And so are these ivory bloods...

http://www.morphmarket.com/us/c/rept...-pythons/98770

----------


## Goode05

> http://www.morphmarket.com/us/c/rept...pythons/126148
> 
> Man, these blackhead Sumatrans are making me want another STP....
> And so are these ivory bloods...
> 
> http://www.morphmarket.com/us/c/rept...-pythons/98770


Ill have both for sale 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-21-2018)

----------


## Goode05

Borneos and its not even close!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-21-2018)

----------


## ryu80

> Borneos and it’s not even close!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is this a honey ghost?

----------


## dboeren

I just got my first which is a Blood Python but I'm also tempted by Sumatrans.

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Ill have both for sale 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Any updates on these beauties???

----------


## sur3fir3

I love the bloods and the sumatras.  I like the bloods more though

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk

----------

